# Hi from Romania



## lynnu (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm Lynnu Alin from Romania, and I am a future biologist. I like veary muchy insects especially the mantid. I want to know everityng about them, and I have a european mantid : Mantis Religiosa.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome!

Is the Mantis Religiosa your first mantis?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome to lynnu from Romania, Im in Ohio USA, How is the weather in your country? It is very hot here!


----------



## wolfman50010 (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome


----------



## lynnu (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes the mantis religiosa is my first mantis. O and I have a question - how much liv a mantis? I have search but I dont have no result. Thx. The weather is bad here is raining.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome, Lynnu!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2007)

The mantis can live up to a year and a half in some species, I believe!


----------

